# Wood Porn



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

My wife is fast asleep in the other room and I am sitting here clandestine like in the darkened room with the only light coming from the computer screen.

I admit it. I like to look at THOSE photos. You know…. the ones that make you wish you could get your hands on one of these babes. The ones that makes your tongue fall out of your mouth and just hang there as you drool over the gorgeous figure.

Yeah…. it's frustrating though, to know that most of it is out of reach for us regular folk. Looking at those photos….. and then looking at what I have…. well, it kind of leaves me in a state of want… a state of base deprivation.

I secretly go to those sites that are filled with such images and become envious of those that actually have pockets deep enough to afford the finery.

But… in my fantasies I can still daydream about spending time with them… even though they will never pass through these hands. I thought maybe I could share a couple of these photos on here… and maybe you have some favorites that you can share.

One of my recent favorites that still haunts me had the ample measurements of 22.5" x 6" x 1.4". Fairly petite when you think about it but she priced out at a whopping $560 on Ebay last week…. not counting the shipping charges. I wonder how someone can afford to pay that much for such a small piece and then… make something from it and sell it for more than the wood cost?! But man…. what a pretty piece of wood!



















A few months back I was bold enough to bid on these two pieces…. but got left in the dust of the other bidders. I was seeing these amazing images of spoons coming from this wood.



















Anyone else like looking at pictures late at night….

Shhhh - Gotta go…... I think I hear my wife stirring…...


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at that makes me ole heart skip a beat or 3.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't do fleabay, but I could look at some of that for a while. What category do you find it in?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

yes sir … wood on Ebay can be extremely high prices…. but also there can be value to be had. I still have plank of wenge in my stash that I bought on there. Two 1/2 inches thick and 14 inches wide and 60 inches wide… something like 45 bucks delivered.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

Joe ~ I usually just do a search for something like 'exotic wood' or 'figured lumber' or 'wood burl'. There are a couple of sellers that I can not simply believe that they consistently offer the kind of wood they do. 'Islewoods' usually has beautiful stuff… and as of late I found 'Pennwoods' and he offers some of the wildest wood I've laid eyes on. I posted a couple of his current offerings below.

Dan'um ~ Yeah… every once in a while… even I can afford something. A couple of years ago I got a 5' piece of 16/4 Cumala and being the only one to bid on it… the postage was more than the cost of the wood.

Jim ~ You're not the only one that talks to birds.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

OMG!!!! Brings a whole new meaning to "got wood"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wowzer they are beautiful ,no wonder you wait for your wife to leave the room she couldn't take those long lustful looks you must have had staring at the screen.  Amazing stuff !


----------



## SJD312 (Jan 15, 2014)

We are of one mind. Was lusting over that exact same piece on eBay.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow. Too many puns to consider. Nothing like waterfall grain. I'm very jealous.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Spoontaneous, go to www.woodbarter.com . You can get burls all the time for much cheaper than that. Not sure what sized blocks you need for spoons, but I'm sure you could buy bowl blanks and cut them up.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the link jmartel…. cool website … looks like there is allot to look at


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

That is one sweet peice of wood I would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very awesome wood. Just gets me all excited.


----------



## SJD312 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jm, thanks for giving me another obsession. Thought you guys were supposed to help break me of this woodworking monkey.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hah, good timing on this thread. I left up a we page that had a couple thousand dollar walnut slab on the ipad…just dreaming of all the ways I could mess it up. Well, my wife got the ipad and said "you are not buying that!" I informed her I was just looking and daydreaming ans was not buying. "I swear, this is your porn"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That sure is pretty wood.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great porn, just when I swore I was going to save money, now I am going to have to make another run
to Superior Hardwood to stock up.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Phworrrrr!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I know that I am strange but I do not like highly figured wood or burls, it it way too busy for me,kind of make me sick to my stomach. 
Even the simple ash wood in my kitchen is too busy for me, I much prefer simpler/plainer wood.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

B2rtch ~ I respect that. You can send all your figured wood to me.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoontaneous, sorry.I do not have any


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Look at the lace on that "babe" !


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Internet porn is the fastest growing addiction in North America now. One might think that the kind of pics we lust for would not be that devastating but they sure can be. Especially financially.

I must admit I have ventured into the dark depths of these figured and exotic wood as well although I lust for tools more. All kind of bandsaws, lathes, joiners, planers, tablesaws - that is what I look at when my fiancee is asleep and I do admit, I sometimes look at pictures and fantasize about these things at work as well.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Do it all the time. Guilty pleasure. But, it is much better for the soul than the alternative.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

This thread needs more pics.

This was given to me by a buddy of mine. Not sure what it is. Lacewood maybe? Seems kinda light and not very hard. 









A piece of poplar rescued from the dumpster.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

I saved this image to my computer sometime back. It was listed as 'Lightning struck Persimmon'. I thought…. "Man, wouldn't that make a nice looking spoon?!"


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I used to stock a thousand board feet of premium curly koa.I can no longer look at that wood porn i cant afford the addiction!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

